# UKAPS Calender 2009



## PM (27 Jun 2008)

I have been looking to purchase a calender for this year, as I use one on my computer but would like one to write on also.

I was looking at calenders online and thinking what I would like (what theme, images etc).

I decided that I would love an aquascaping calender, though couldn't find any.  So I thought that it would be a possibility that we could put together a calender of the best UK aquascapes for next year (as it's a bit late for this year)!  This could be done simply, and you could imagine how different scapes could represent different months!

I could help (image making etc is what I do), or I could do it all!  This doesn't necessarily have to be for sale, it could simply be something that you download and send off yourself from iPhoto - if any one has a Mac, you should know about this service - print high quality calenders for delivery to your house! http://www.apple.com/ilife/iphoto/printproducts.html#calendars

I see no reason why this shouldn't happen, so that we can all enjoy our beautiful aquascapes when we are not online, and promote UKAPS too!  This file (if it was downloadable rather than for sale), could also be available at AE & TGM possibly, for users to download as inspiration - in my experience, potential 'scapers' are more likely to shop at online stores for their equipment long before they get into forums for aquascaping, and this calender would give them inspiration, and knowledge of the existence of the forum also.

~takes a bow~


----------



## nickyc (27 Jun 2008)

Top idea!!     

I think it would be a good idea to encourage donations, but I agree that just offering it for download and via TGM/AE etc might encourage new members!  I'd print one off and take it to my LFS for a Xmas pressie - to encourage them in the right direction.  

Look forward to it!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Jun 2008)

nickyc said:
			
		

> Top idea!!
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to encourage donations, but I agree that just offering it for download and via TGM/AE etc might encourage new members!  I'd print one off and take it to my LFS for a Xmas pressie - to encourage them in the right direction.
> 
> Look forward to it!



very good idea  Dan? this a possibility?


----------



## Superman (27 Jun 2008)

I think this would be a great idea
1 - To make people aware of UKaps
2 - Could make some money!
3 - Would look good up on my wall!

I'm sure that we could get sponsorship for it too.


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jun 2008)

Hey guys, i looked into calenders last year and it was was way expensive but doing it as a download is a great idea! It wouldn't take me long but i'd have to discuss with the others what scapes we should use, i recon there are a good few on here.
Thanks for bringing it up, i'll get it sorted and keep you updated on any progress


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jun 2008)

Nice idea!


----------



## nickyc (27 Jun 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> i'd have to discuss with the others what scapes we should use, i recon there are a good few on here.



How about a one off 'tank of the year' type vote?!


----------



## PM (27 Jun 2008)

Fantastic, I am excited!  I will defo get it printed 

Also I do have access to some amazing printers (and cheap) at college.  Yes I think we should vote for each month's scape, maybe start a thread on it later in the year 

Also consider iPhoto - all you need are high def photos, and the quality of the product is second to none!

Paul


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Fantastic, I am excited!  I will defo get it printed
> 
> Also I do have access to some amazing printers (and cheap) at college.



oooo good thinking lol me too


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

KEEP THIS IN MIND - WE NEED TO DECIDE AN AQUASCAPE FOR EACH MONTH AND GET A FINAL SHOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jul 2008)

Great idea   think the download would be the way to go.

Sam


----------



## spaldingaquatics (1 Aug 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Great idea  think the download would be the way to go.



agree. any progress?


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Aug 2008)

I can make a downloadable one no probs but it's how it would be fixed together once downloaded that i think will be the problem.
IMO if it's not done properly then it would end up being a bit of a let down and if it's not done properly then it won't be very "UKaps". Also, not everyone will want their 'scape on something that doesn't represent it's self to it's full potential.
I can get them printerd and bound proffesionaly or use Apples iPhoto service which is great but it's all a cost. If i took advanced orders and payment up front then we are well away i'm sure, any thoughts?


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Aug 2008)

How about a slightly different take on the calendar idea?  A team in the department I work in (web development team) release themed calendar desktop wallpapers each month, themed around the University I work at.  

How about releasing some hi-res photos with calendars on them like this:






This is obviously a dodgy photoshop botch job but you get the idea   (Image is borrowed from Tom's excellent Javanise paradise)


----------



## PM (1 Aug 2008)

What I would do:
Put together in iPhoto, get ONE printed.  Go to Print, PDF, Save As PDF.  Then use Acrobat to stitch the dates pages with the appropriate image pages, merge as one multiple page PDF, and lock the file so it cannot be edited.  (Using Adobe Acrobat Pro).

This PDF file can be downloaded from the UKAPS site as a 'preview' of the product.  This is where the 'one' printed comes into play - take some nice photographs so that people can see the quality of the product (you know that this would work well as the Apple print products are amazing quality).

1: this way the product will look identical to the printout
2: everyone can enjoy it even if they'd rather not pay

You could embed a link to the purchase webpage into the calender using Acrobat.  One thing I am not sure about is the possibility of downloading an actual iPhoto calender file?  Then people could send to print at their will, though this means that their would be no money made by UKAPS itself.

Either way I think this is probably the best option  

EDIT: Maybe scrap the idea of trying to download the actual iPhoto file - not everyone has a Mac anyway, so just use the download as a preview, then they can click to buy, the calender could be marked up at a percentage to pull in a source of funds, and you just order it through iPhoto (individually) straight to the person's shipping address - this way you don't have to pay for postage twice, AND, you know it will get there!

I am a genius.

What say you Dan?


----------



## John Starkey (1 Aug 2008)

Hi all,great idea and i am well up for it,by the same token i am totally lost by all this techi stuff  :?  (Dan will understand what i  mean)   take care all John.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Aug 2008)

Sound, i'll sort it out. I won't be using Acrobat though  
I'll have a chat with the others and i'll have to get the permission from the aquascapers.

We don't worry about funds, they are nice, of corse but thats not what we're about.

Thanks for your hard work folks, i'll keep you informed......


----------



## ulster exile (1 Aug 2008)

Sounds great - if anything comes of the hard copy calender plan, please post and i will be happy to pay "up front".


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Aug 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Sounds great - if anything comes of the hard copy calender plan, please post and i will be happy to pay "up front".



yeah me to


----------



## PM (1 Aug 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> ulster exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me three.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Aug 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## PM (26 Oct 2008)

Sooooooooo!

What are the 12 scapes that we are choosing for the calender?

WE MUST CHOOSE!


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Oct 2008)

Hi guys, i've had it priced up and I have to order in bulk, it's over a grand believe it or not, we don't have a grand in the bank   Apple's iPhoto calendars are Â£15 plus P+P.
It's up to people to submit their own scapes in this thread, if you guys are happy to pay up front and we have 12/13 scapes submitted then i'll get to work.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## beeky (29 Oct 2008)

Could the photos posted for the FoF be used? With permission of course.


----------



## Behold (29 Oct 2008)

should we not create 14 threads. January, Feb ETC for picture posting 1 for the front cover and one for as a 2010 Background.

Rules on how the pics need to be im taking it is Front need enough space for UKAPS 2009 on the picture in a relitively neutal area

As to the 12 months we could do it 2 ways. Picture then a white sheet with the dates below or have it embedded as shown by Steve UK

If so then pictures to be submitted with enough space for the dates (Maybe alternating from left to right each month???)

Finally back cover as a faded background with the full 2010 calender on top.

Just some thoughts to get this rolling. Put a cut off date on the submiting of photos and then poll the best 5 of each post for a voted decision. Done.....

PS. You will need to replace enough space with the correct dimensions (Maybe submit the UKAPS logo and Date Template so it can be photoshopped by the creator to help sizing and final look.


----------

